# Can I tow a 700CC Jetski w/ a 4 cylinder Rav4 ?



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

Well... just like it says. I am thinking about slapping a hitch on my girlfriends car and using it to tow a Jetski (which I won't have till the spring) but we are thinking a 700 CC 2-seater.

The car is a 4 cylinder but I'm thinking it will be up to pulling a Jetski what would you guys say?


----------



## a572mike (May 22, 2005)

It should be able to pull your watercraft with no problem. It probably won't set any speed records but it will get it there.


----------

